# Buck rag made from goats?



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Yesterday while hunting I kept catching a waft of what smelled like My male goat during breeding season (which is now)
I can only attribute the smell to the scrapes in the area..

It got me to wondering if I couldn't rub MY buck with a cloth and hang it near a scrape in hopes to lure in deer



Anyone tried it?


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

It should make good cover scent.As long as you can stand it I'd rub it all over my hunting close.
On the subject I remember watching a test once where the guy took aftershave,something else(Idon't remember) and his own urine and placed them on a buck trail.Filming from a ground blind,the bucks had no reaction to the two substances but all of them checked the human,male urine.Thought that was interesting.


Wade


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I will be hunting from the ground so I'm a little apprehensive about rubbing any "marking" scent on me .

I have bottled doe urine I was planning on dragging by a scrape and hanging the buck rag in the vicinity. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Sometimes curiosity works too even if the smell doesn't "mean" anything to the deer.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Too much deer urine or doe scent isn't natural and older bucks will recognize that something's wrong with that picture. I've also heard of deer walking right up to trees where a hunter has urinated from a tree stand. I used to annoy them be urinating in their scrapes. Imagine how insulted they may have been!

I used to smoke my pipe almost constantly when on a stand and then keep a close eye downwind. Wood smoke is a natural smell but pipe tobacco smell is not. There were many times when I watched a deer trying to follow that unnatural pipe smell. Theory was that the deer were concentrating on finding the source of the smell rather than looking for other danger. A 13-point buck once fell for it when he was walking toward me through brush with his nose in the air trying to find the source of the Burley & Black smoke. He never got a chance to find it. 

Martin


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

Been deer hunting for over 50 years and never worried about urinating while on deer stand. In fact many is the time that I have had to make a quick grab for the rifle and shoot a buck with my zipper still down!!:ashamed:


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Hahaha
I wonder if males vs females (human) urine would smell different.

I'm set up with a little bit of a challenge in the property I'm on. 
It's in an underdeveloped industrial park. The property I have access to is narrow and filled with 10 year old pines. Small, thick, slightly bushy
The back side is shelfed off, leading down to a creek. I jumped a buck on adjacent property across the creek. Luckily he didn't see or smell me, just heard something moving. 

I think they move down to that creek bottom in the evening and move to higher ground before daylight. 

I've seen tracks following my drags, but because I have to get my kids on and off the bus I don't get to hunt early mornings our evenings (evenings are harder because everyone comes to pick their vehicles up)

The wind makes it a little harder to hunt this property as well. It blows N/NE most of the time (away from the back to the front of the property) and it being so narrow it gives me very little room.. and the trees being so small and bushy they won't support a stand. 

Because of these factors I felt like urine was my best bet. 

I actually took a drag from across the road and into the woods is be hunting a Sunday evening and wouldn't you know it...
Someone fired four shots within a 30 minute window right about where they would have liked up the scent


It rained a little this morning. I'm almost tempted to shove my kids in the car after they get off the bus and hunt the scraps this evening. 
I'm tempted this afternoon, but I've sat the last 2 days, the first 10:30-3:00 and 8:00-12:00 and didn't see anything. 
The last rain (early morning rain) we had my FIL and BIL watched the buck making the scraps come freshen them up about an hour before dark


Maybe a combo of a drag and rain will give me better luck? 
We are right before peak rut activity here

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Unless the bucks are in full chasing, fighting rut your best chance will be the first hour of light and the last hour of light. Maybe the first and last 5 minutes of light. 
Always hunt with the wind in your face, down wind of the scrape - Bucks scent check from down wind. If it's as thick as you say he'll be in your lap before you see him.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah,you said you were hunting on the ground reminded me of a story I'd like to share. 
My neighbor had 3 son. One took an interest in deer hunting. The father didn't hunt or even know much about it but he started reading up and buying gear and all to take his son hunting. They did the whole 9 yards! Opening day they were going out behind the house and get in the stands they had just bought and set up the week before. Well this morning was all serious fog. On the way to the stand he got lost in the fog so he just sit down under a tree to wait for the fog to lift. As he was sitting down his rattle bag clanged on the ground and a few seconds later a buck charged out of the fog ready to fight the other bucks he had just heard.He said it happened so fast he couldn't even get out of the way and the buck(a monster to hear him tell it) stepped on his right ankle and broke it. (That part I know is true 'cause I saw the cast!
First time(and last time) this guy ever went hunting!


Wade


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Haha oh no!
I was raised in a non hunting family.
My dad said he went twice with a friend. Froze both times never saw a thing, and never went back. 

I'm having to self teach in a way.
The SOs taught me how to use guns and my internet teachers... otherwise I'm self teaching. 



Sent from my SPH-L710 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Carry some apples in your back pack. Foggy story here, too. My son took some apples to munch on. Thick fog that morning. He ate one of the apples and tossed the core behind him. Soon he heard a noise behind him and a deer was munching on the core and walking towards the pack which was on another stump. When I heard a shot I wondered how he was able to see anything in the fog. Not hard at point-blank range.

Martin


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I've always thought that in farm country diesel fuel would make an excellent cover scent. Tractors and combines all over the place, I bet it is a normal smell to a lot of deer.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I actually have 2 jackets I hunt with. One has a diesel smell to it and I was wondering the same thing..

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I did some hunting years ago, but never had much luck. For me, it was more a way to get out of the house. But, I was talking to my husband's nephew the other day. He grew up hunting, and is only a few years younger than I. He said I can come w/him. So, I let him teach me.


----------

